

Ask HN: Do you explicitly follow TechCrunch anymore? - aravindc

For more than a year or so I have stopped following TechCrunch explicitly. I just come to HackerNews. I seldom visit the site and most TechCrunch stories I get are either through what I subscribed of their RSS, FB or Twitter long ago. Even so I discovered I tend to read very less of their stories and largely due to quality of content going down and quantity increasing (some even look like outright paid content). So I purged most of TechCrunch subscriptions today except the Start-ups sections which does occasionally give me news of some interesting start-up launch. I want to know what you guys think?
======
evolve2k
Have never followed TC directly except via HN links.

------
Meltdown
Don't follow , but visit TC 3 to 4 times a day, just like HN

~M

